# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Deleting Posts

## Pauleyb

Simple question and the search for "delete posts" brought up everything with delete in it.  I even put double quotes around the query thinking it would return threads that had that exact phrase, but apparently not...

I cannot find the button to delete a post I have made.  I go into edit mode, and I figured out how to remove attachments, but I want the entire post removed.  I believe I have seen this in other threads, but I am missing something.

Thanks,
Pauley

----------


## arlu1201

Moderators can delete the posts for you.

Can you give me the link to the thread?

----------


## Pauleyb

Oh, okay.  Not a big deal - I just thought I could do it myself.

If you have the time, I was going to remove my first two posts at
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...html?p=2807709

Pauley

----------


## arlu1201

Done Posts deleted :Smilie:

----------


## Fireprad

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...to-0-00-a.html

Can you delete mine aswell thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Fireprad,

Any reason why you want your posts to be deleted?  Why not retain them so they can help another user who is facing the same problem?

----------


## Tony Valko

An alternative...

Since you can always edit a post you made you can simply cut out all the content of the post and maybe leave a message like: content deleted by poster.

----------


## arlu1201

I wouldnt suggest that Tony.

The forum is meant to not only help the person posting the question but even other users facing the same issue.  So in the interest of other users in the forum, it will be good if the original poster does not clear the contents of the 1st and subsequent posts.

----------


## Pete_UK

Arlette,

there have been a number of duplicated posts recently due to problems on the board - I see nothing wrong in going into the second duplicate and replacing the contents with a message like "Duplicate - due to Forum glitch", as Tony (Biff) suggests.

Pete

----------


## arlu1201

Yes thats fine with me.  Alternatively you can report the post to the mods so they can be deleted.

But in this case, Fireprad has only 1 thread and he wanted to delete that one.  Hence, i said its better not to.

----------


## BB1972

> The forum is meant to not only help the person posting the question but even other users facing the same issue.  So in the interest of other users in the forum, it will be good if the original poster does not clear the contents of the 1st and subsequent posts.



+1 on that, for sure.

----------


## Tony Valko

Yes, I agree if it's the 1st post in the thread.

I was thinking more along the lines of deleting the content of a *reply* that contains erroneous information.

For example, the question asks about getting an average and I post a repy the suggests using a sum formula.

If I catch the error I would delete the content of the post and note that I made an error or misunderstood what was needed.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes agree with you on that Tony.

----------


## sperry2565

Can you delete this post:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nd-output.html

Can't quite receive proper input due to restrictions and I'd like if the attachments were no longer there.

----------


## arlu1201

Done.  In your case, the thread will not help anyone else, hence have deleted it.

----------


## aduka_irwana

Hi arlu1201, please delete this post:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...r-summary.html

I'm afraid forumer didn't understand my question and would confuse others. I think I might use the pivot table instead.
Thanks.

----------


## arlu1201

Done, aduka_irwana.

----------


## aduka_irwana

ok, thanks a lot

----------


## eirwin1

Can you delete my post.  Just because I realize that I need to create my own thread, not put it on someone else's and because I forgot to use code tags as well.  So I would like to create my own thread and do it properly this time.  Thank you so much.

It was a post I put on the thread labeled "Macro to add spaces to end of each cell value."

----------


## eirwin1

Link to my post to be deleted:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ell-value.html

----------


## arlu1201

Done eirwin1.

----------


## eirwin1

Thank you so much.  I appreciate it.

----------


## ahenin

Hi admin,

Would you pls. remove my thread - as I just create 2post with same topic, since I wasn't sure how should I correct my post...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-vba-code.html

Thanks
Adam

----------


## arlu1201

Looks like its taken care of.

----------


## Moriexcel

Hi Admin. May I ask you please to just delete *some of my replies in my thread*? I put the *red !* mark in title of replies though. 
I have replace the questions with "the content deleted due to my fault in running the code ...."
It makes the page clear to find the solution and key questions.
my thread link
Thank you

----------


## vlady

@moriexcel

thread cleaned.

regards,
vlady

----------


## BillJo

Hello could you please delete this post. The answer that was provided is not accurate. 

Thank you.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...statement.html

----------


## vlady

Do the Solver know that their provided solution is NOT accurate as per your requirements? 
Did you have a discussion regarding your problem?
Maybe a more elaborate explanation is needed to gain exact formulas from solvers.
Solvers answer on what/how did they understand the problem.



Regards,
Vladimir

----------


## BillJo

Yes, the information is not correct based on tests.

----------


## kamaflage

hi admin,

Can you please delete my post 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1070156&p=4006023#post4006023

----------


## Invictus1

Hello!

I asked for help with macro and people helped me a lot.

However, the resulting program cannot be publicly available, proprietary.

Please, delete it. I already removed all info.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ng-number.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, there is nothing proprietary about math.

The MAIN point of the public forum is to assist people who do their own research to solve their own problems.  Every question asked and answered for free adds to that database of searchable examples.  This includes your thread and it need not be deleted.

FYI, it is up to you to make sure you desensitize the data you post, your thread as it currently stands looks perfectly generic.  Thank you for your understanding.

----------


## Nil_viva

Hi

Can you please delete my post ?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4424657

advanced thanks

----------


## FDibbins

THere is no need to delete the thread, it has been closed, and can be left like that  :Smilie:

----------


## sandubandu

Please Delete this post. 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4437201

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, we won't be deleting the posts.  Please stop asking for this.  If you are posting something that you think you may want removed later, don't post it at all.   Rather, post a version of your question that has been desensitized to remove the information you're concerned about, replace it with generic junk, then it is harmless.

----------


## SilverBullet17

Hi

I recently joined and started 4 threads when I only need 1 titled "Using Wildcards in CountIf" created most recently (the most relevant one) - please delete all the others as there was a connectivity issue (so I tried numerous times to redo the thread).

Thanks

SilverBullet17

----------


## dominicb

Hi SilverBullet17

I have deleted the posts that had zero replies.

Thanks

DominicB

----------


## tan3157

Hi 

Can you please delete the following posts please. Thanks

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4662794

----------


## AliGW

Tan - I have deleted the threads in question, all started by you. Please don't post again unless you are happy to leave your posts in place. Thanks.

----------


## bbbooo

Hi There, 

Could you please delete my post? https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...-formulas.html

I realize the formulas are correct, I was just interpreting the data in the wrong way. 

Thanks!

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Hi There, 
> 
> Could you please delete my post? https://www.excelforum.com/excel-cha...-formulas.html
> 
> I realize the formulas are correct, I was just interpreting the data in the wrong way. 
> 
> Thanks!



The point about this forum is that it is a resource for all who come later and who may have a similar problem to yours. It is not our policy to delete threads, whether or not they contain correct formulae.

----------


## jflonewb

hi kindly delete this post please, i just need to remove one attachment and will just re-post. thank you!

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...licer-1-a.html

----------


## AliGW

Edit the post - click on Go Advanced - scroll down to Manage Attachments - remove the attachment you don't want. Whilst you are at it, attach a sample workbook, which is what you will be asked for.  :Smilie:

----------


## lougs7

> Done.  In your case, the thread will not help anyone else, hence have deleted it.



could you delete mine aswell

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4702278

----------


## lougs7

> Edit the post - click on Go Advanced - scroll down to Manage Attachments - remove the attachment you don't want. Whilst you are at it, attach a sample workbook, which is what you will be asked for.



could you pls delete my post

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4702278

----------


## AliGW

I see no reason for any posts in your thread to be deleted.

----------


## civram1982

hi can you delete my post:

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...on-values.html

thank you!

----------


## AliGW

As there have been no responses, done.

----------


## sidhu246

hi administrators,

     Can anyone here help me by deleting my post as it has my company data present in it which has to be secured. And am getting mails on this. So please i want my post to be deleted ASAP. Thank you.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...her-sheet.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, the transaction that occurred is you get days and days of free assistance, and we get a thread with content that other "self-helpers" can utilize to attempt to solve other similar problems on their own.  That's the deal.   I'm glad we were able to assist you.   The thread will have to stay.

in the future, do take a couple of minutes and desensitize any documents you post so no identifiable personal info is left, replace it with randomized junk.   Thanks.

----------


## sidhu246

Thanks @JBeaucaire but i just don't want those attachments to be viewed to others, Can't it be done from your side.

----------


## AliGW

You can remove the attachments yourself by editing each of the posts in the advanced editor - no need to involve anyone else.

----------


## sidhu246

Am unable to edit the post as the thread is already closed..And i also want the other attachment (MADE BY FORUM EXPERT)to be deleted.

----------


## AliGW

The thread is not closed - it is marked as solved. You should still be able to edit your posts.

----------


## JBeaucaire

The thread is closed as is the need when conversations like this begin, users who misunderstand the nature of the transaction occurring here (we help for free and the resulting thread is left for the benefit of others) and are tempted to vandalize the content in their thread.

The thread is now locked.

----------


## sanj_edu

Can you delete this post 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...criterias.html

----------


## AliGW

No - your thread will not be deleted, but you must supply the links requested to get help. We know that you have posted the same query to at least four other forums, and they all have this same rule. You need to read the forum's rules, to which you agreed upon joining: https://www.excelforum.com/forum-rul...rum-rules.html

----------


## AMoreno

Hello admins,

Could yall please do me a favor and delete my post? I would like to ask the macro group part of the forum the same question with a solution I have found out for the mean time while I was hoping for a response (unfortunately not). I was gonna ask for help with clean up and consolidate some of the code for me.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4933642

----------


## AliGW

No need, as I can move the thread for you.  :Smilie: 

EDIT: Done.

----------


## AMoreno

Okay that works even better, then I could edit my post with what I got now. THANKS SO MUCH!

----------


## trhuus

Hi, can you delete my post:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1278612

thank you!

----------


## trhuus

> Hi, can you delete my post:
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1278612
> 
> thank you!



Thanks for solving this :Smilie:

----------


## heidzhaydz

I cannot even edit my posts...just not sure what has happened. I would like to leave the posts but remove the attachments

----------


## AliGW

You should not be asking to remove attachments - see my response to your thread on this.

----------


## drp99246

Hi Arlu1201,

Please delete the below post as its not meeting the rule compliance, Request you to remove the post.

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...xlsx-file.html

----------


## alansidman

We do not delete posts unless they are offensive or spam.  I have closed your thread and no more activity can be posted to it.

----------


## red1234

Hi, Can you also delete this post

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post5255828 

Thanks

----------


## AliGW

Why? We do not delete threads for no good reason.

----------


## JBeaucaire

No, in exchange for receiving free assistance on this open Excel forum, the threads themselves become part of the searchable database of solutions for members seeking to write their own solutions.   

If you need to exchange files in a secret manner, I point you to the Commercial Services forum where nothing you post will ever show up in a search anywhere, no one can see your threads or files except the Forum Gurus specifically working with you on your paid project.

Thanks for understanding.

Your thread has been locked to prevent further deletions from the content.

----------


## gingerLea76

> Done Posts deleted



Hello, can you delete my last two threads . Thanks very much!


https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1311752

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1311754

----------


## AliGW

Gekko - please contact one of our moderators (see the membership list). As your posts are in the commercial services section, only they can help with point refunds.

----------


## gingerLea76

Thanks Ali!!!  :Smilie:  I can't find the moderators list.. do you happen to have the link by any chance?

----------


## AliGW

No, not moderator list - members list: https://www.excelforum.com/members/l...putation&pp=30

----------


## JBeaucaire

CS threads have been reversed as requested.

----------


## jasond1992

can you delete my thread too ? 
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...ml#post5505265

----------


## Jksv01

I would like to request my thread deleted. 
excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/1347499-copy-and-move-down-help-needed.html
Jakob

----------


## AliGW

No - please read post #70 in this thread.

----------


## ostapack

Can you delete this post?

ww.excelforum.com/excel-general/1348612-double-interpolation-calculator.html

I flagged it as I posted in the commercial forum. But it has not been deleted.

Thanks in advance!

(I edited the post as I see as per post 70 here that commercial posts are not public)

BUT still please delete the above linked thread in accordance with the forum rules

----------


## FDibbins

As already covered in post 70, we do not delete threads.  I will, however, lock it to prevent further editing.

Just checked and it is already closed.

----------


## nur2544

Dear Moderators,
Please delete my below post, It is very old post since 10-22-2013.I think it was not related to macro even no one has given reply it.
Thats why I dont want to keep this post in your server. 

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...eb-server.html

----------


## AliGW

As there were never any replies, I've deleted it.

----------


## nur2544

Hi AliGW, Thank you so much. I appreciate it.

----------


## trhuus

Hi, can you delete my post:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1354285

thank you!

----------


## AliGW

Pleae see your thread - answer my question there. Thanks.

----------

